# pelican lake ice



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

just checking if anybody knows about the ice on pelican lake in ottertail county. :huh:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks for all the replies.... ice is good just under 11" out in front of zorbaz. good luck all. :beer: have a great x-mas break.


----------

